# Question About Splints



## danakaszmetskie (Aug 5, 2010)

I am fairly new to dealing with billing for splints and DME in general.  I have the following list of splints that I am trying to code out and I'm honestly a little lost on this whole situation.  If someone could give me a few tips or pointers on the splints listed below to help me get started it would be greatly appreciated.  

Thumb Spica Splint - either injury/fx to thumb or wrist bones (i.e. scaphoid bone of wrist).

Volar Splint - for hand/wrist fxs.

Ulnar-Gutter Splint - for boxers fx of hand (i. e. 4 and/or 5th metatcarpal fx).

Sugar-Tong splint - for elbow or proximal forearm fxs.

Posterior Splint of Arm - for humeral and/or forearm fxs.

Posterior Splint of Foot/Ankle - for foot/ankle fxs.

Posterior Splint of Lower Leg - for distal tib/fib fxs (will splint all the way down to the toes.

Any ideas, tips or pointers can be emailed to me directly at *dmkaszmetskie@cchs.ua.edu*


----------



## JulesofColorado (Aug 5, 2010)

Thumb Spica Splint - either injury/fx to thumb or wrist bones (i.e. scaphoid bone of wrist). This is considered a short arm splint and is reported with 29125.

Please see this site: 

http://medical-coding-carers.blogspot.com/2009/03/what-are-types-of-splints-and-which.html


----------

